# Figli del vento



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2011)

[video=youtube;Y6tcB_tqhFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6tcB_tqhFc[/video]


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2011)

Chi e'? 

... si vuole parlare dei Rom con questo video? :thinking: 


:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Settembre 2011)

e chi l'ha visto?


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> e chi l'ha visto?


Pero' sei tu che l'hai postato :mrgreen:

Mi spieghi (gentilmente) perche?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Settembre 2011)

Ah, niente, pensavo che qualcuno lo conoscesse


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2011)

Evidentemente e' sconosciuto qui nel forum :carneval::carneval::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Settembre 2011)

non in questa veste, immagino


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2011)

Urz, tu non me/ce la racconti giusta :cooldue: ... tu sai qualcosa che noi poveri utenti non sappiamo :triste:

Un'indizio in piu', no eh? :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Settembre 2011)

che ti posso dire? era famoso? non direi ...


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

Urz, posso pensare a male? 


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

[video=youtube;bL1Xt3T9ZnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL1Xt3T9ZnY&NR=1[/video]


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2011)

*Ora ho capito*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Y6tcB_tqhFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6tcB_tqhFc[/video]




E voi?

Ancora nulla?  ... eppure se n'e' parlato proprio ieri di lui nel forum  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2011)

*WUE!*

Io il piccolo aiutino ve l'ho dato :cooldue: mo so cazzi vostri scoprirlo :yoga:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2011)

Mi sa che nessuno lo conosce, peccato ... sarebbe stato un'occasione per riderci su per giorni e giorni


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2011)

Diciamo che se lo sono immaginato diverso ... eppure ... eppure io me l'ho immaginato quasi com'e' :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2011)

Me lo ero immaginato come si era presentato. Questo video mi ha piegato in due dalle risate. Similmente le foto sui libri. Però ora siamo i cattivi ... abbiamo un segreto e non lo diciamo ... eh ...


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2011)

*Per ora basta*

Abbiamo gia' dato troppi indizi :sarcastic: mo devono far lavorare la loro materia grigia azzo:leasantry:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2011)

Non hanno nessun incentivo. Pensare molto fatikosen.


----------



## Irene (23 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non hanno nessun incentivo. Pensare molto fatikosen.


naaaaaa..probabilmenten ora tarden....ardon:

ps: l'ho guardato, ma a me non dice nulla...sorry....


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2011)

Pensare che ha anche infranto dei cuori qua dentro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2011)

Diciamo piuttosto che infrangeva ... tutto


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2011)

*"infrangeva" gia'* :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: pero' lui si e' dimostrato *"infrangibile"*:mrgreen:


----------

